# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pse e piu ujin

## micro-phobia

Nje tregtar hyn ne aeroport dhe porosit nje bilete per ne Turqi. Biletaristja i jep nje gote uje dhe i thot mos e pi se eshte helm, tregtari e pi ujin PSE???

----------


## xfiles

Sepse kane mbaruar biletat,
dhe tregtari e kete pike do jete aq i veremosur sa pi helmin per te vrare veten.

----------


## Erlebnisse

qe te vdesi se ka frike nga avioni ose se ben shtrenjte bileta Lol

----------


## Apollyon

> Nje tregtar hyn ne aeroport dhe porosit nje bilete per ne Turqi. Biletaristja i jep nje gote uje dhe i thot mos e pi se eshte helm, tregtari e pi ujin PSE???


Ka qene Tifoz i Kroacise si duket.

----------


## Olimp

KA qene nga veriu se andej thone 




> E para gotë është bar, e dyta ar, e treta sermç, e katërta helm.

----------


## maryp

sepse tregtaret po nuk provuan nuk besojne..

----------


## micro-phobia

po e thjeshtoj

Nje tregtar hyn ne aeroport dhe porosit nje bilete per ne Slloveni. Biletaristja i jep nje gote uje dhe i thot mos e pi se eshte helm, tregtari e pi ujin PSE???

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

me qen nga shqipria uji helm esht...hahaha
do me vdek ai ku di une pse e pi he na i thuj pak ti?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

I pihej...

----------


## baaroar

> po e thjeshtoj
> 
> Nje tregtar hyn ne aeroport dhe porosit nje bilete per ne Slloveni. Biletaristja i jep nje gote uje dhe i thot mos e pi se eshte helm, tregtari e pi ujin PSE???


E perse nuk duhej ta pinte, pavaresisht se biletaristja i tha se kishte helm...
Ai piu uje, gje qe ti e pohon qarte ne fund te historise.
Une nuk cuditem perse e piu ujin, po perse ja dha ujin...
Ose udhetari kerkoi nje gote uje, ose biletaristja kuptoi qe ai kishte nevoje per nje gote uje dhe ja dha pa ja kerkuar ai vete.
Meqe si destinacion mund te jete cdo vend, sipas te dhenes qe na ndihmove, destinacioni (ka apo nuk ka bileta drejt atij destinacioni) eshte nje faktor jorelevant.
Perjashto mundesine qe tregtari donte te zhdukej nga ajo bote pikerisht ne ate moment dhe ne ate vend per nje motiv te forte, dhe do te donte vertet qe te kishte helm ne ate gote.

----------


## micro-phobia

> E perse nuk duhej ta pinte, pavaresisht se biletaristja i tha se kishte helm...
> Ai piu uje, gje qe ti e pohon qarte ne fund te historise.
> Une nuk cuditem perse e piu ujin, po perse ja dha ujin...
> Ose udhetari kerkoi nje gote uje, ose biletaristja kuptoi qe ai kishte nevoje per nje gote uje dhe ja dha pa ja kerkuar ai vete.
> Meqe si destinacion mund te jete cdo vend, sipas te dhenes qe na ndihmove, destinacioni (ka apo nuk ka bileta drejt atij destinacioni) eshte nje faktor jorelevant.
> Perjashto mundesine qe tregtari donte te zhdukej nga ajo bote pikerisht ne ate moment dhe ne ate vend per nje motiv te forte, dhe do te donte vertet qe te kishte helm ne ate gote.


E po kjo quhet krijim i te menduarit racional!!!

----------

